# Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser



## Patrickclouds (9. Januar 2010)

*Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Habe einen Chiller gebaut, mit dem man die Wassertemperatur in einem bestimmten Temperaturbereich halten kann, z. B. von +15°C bis +23°C.
Die Anlage wurde mit einem 10l Kanister ausgestattet, damit der Chiller nicht permanent durchläuft. Das Wasser wird so auf z. B. 15°C heruntergekühlt, dann schaltet sich der Chiller ab. Das Wasser erwärmt sich durch die Abwärme, die vom Computer produziert wird und wärmt das Wasser beispielsweise bis 23°C auf. Dann beginnt der Chiller erneut mit dem Runterkühlen auf die 15°C.
Man kann natürlich jede beliebige Temperatur einstellen.
Die jetzige Konfiguration kann bei 500 Watt Abwärme auf ca. 0°C herunterkühlen. Aber in erster Linie sollte die Anlage für Temperaturen gedacht sein, wo kein Kondenswasser ensteht und daher höhere Temperaturen eingestellt werden.
Mit einer höhere gewählten Temperatur ist natürlich mehr Abwärme möglich.
bei 10°C sollten das locker über 750 Watt sein, müsste dazu aber nochmal nach einem geeigneten Lasttester ausschau halten. Wichtig bei einer großen Abwärme ist eine ausreichen dimensionierte Pumpe um durch einen guten Durchfluss das deltaT relativ gering zu halten.

wenn man möchte, kann man an den regler diese fühler anschließen und kann die anlage auf eine gewünschte wassereintrittstemperatur in den kühlkreislauf einstellen: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2291
einfach vor der pumpe montieren 

Bilder:


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Geniales Teil  Wie laut ist denn der Chiller ca.?


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Wow toller Chiller sieht ja riesig aus! Auf wieviel grad will da runter kühlen und das auch für 24/7?


----------



## Dr.House (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Schönes Teil   Was haben die Komponenten gekostet ?

Welche HW wird gekühlt ?   Hoffe die plastik Kanister sind nicht als Dauerlösung gedacht


----------



## JuliusS (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Welches System betreibst du damit ??? Aber erstmal möchte ich meine Hochachtung aussprechen so ein Teil zu bauen ist bestimmt sehr schwer und erfordet viel Know-How !!!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*



JuliusS schrieb:


> so ein Teil zu bauen ist bestimmt sehr schwer und erfordet viel Know-How !!!




jep so ist das!


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

ich würde die lautstärke als sehr angenehm und leise bezeichnen.

runter kühlen würde ich so maximal auf 12°C wahrscheinlich eher 15°C um auch im sommer kein kondenswasser zu bekommen.

der plastikkanister 10l soll die dauerlösung sein. für den angedachten temperaturbereich sehe ich auch absolut keine probleme. wird aber noch gedämmt, aber erst müssen noch anshclüsse an die seitenwand.

was damit betrieben wird steht noch in den sternen  
ich denke die anlage wandert in den marktplatz.


----------



## JuliusS (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Ich könnte mir den Chiller komplett verpackt in einer schicken Alu-Box vorstellen


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

so nen alu gehäuse kostet halt nochmal 150 euro minimum extra. aber machbar ist alles.
bist du gerade auf der suche nach einem chiller?


----------



## JuliusS (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Nein , das nciht allerdings finde ich sowas sehr interessant


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Schickes Teil 

Darf man fragen wie hoch die Materialkosten waren ? ()


----------



## Winduser (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

hast du vor die Anleitung ins Netz zu stellen?
oder ist das Betriebgeheimniss?


----------



## WORIX95 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Schaut sauber aus, Respekt!


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

das ganze ist natürlich kein betriebsgeheimnis 

aber ohne das entsprechende know-how und werkzeug kann man das nicht eben mal nachbauen. jeder der ahnung von der materie hat kann den aufbau erkennen und nachbauen, sonst hätte ich es in einem gehäuse verstecken müssen.

die bauteile:
danfoss sc12g r134a verdichter
verflüssiger mit ausreichend leistung
dann sammler den man bei einem thermostatischen expansionsventil TEV verbauen sollte
filtertrockner um schmutz und feuchtigkeit nicht zum drosselorgang gelangen zu lassen. aber schmutz und feuchtigkeit gehört eh nicht in einen kreislauf.
schauglas um zu sehen dass das TEV nur flüssiges kältemittel bekommt.
TEV r134a mit externen druckausgleich wegen druckabfall im pwt.
düse 01
20 platten plattenwärmetauscher als verdampfer

für die steuerung der anlage kommt ein carel kühlstellenregler zum einsatz.
der lüfter wird ebenfalls runtergeregelt um die lautstärke sehr niedrig zu halten.


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

habe nochmal lasttest gemacht. 

dabei wurde die wassertemperatur von 15°C auf 23°C erwärmt und wiederrum von 23°C auf 15°C abgekühlt. pumpe ist die eheim 1046

bei 250watt die permanent geheizt haben:
aufwärmen des wassers von 15°C auf 23°C brauchte 21min *(chiller aus)*
herunterkühlen des wassers von 23 auf 15°C brauchte 9min *(chiller an)*

bei 500watt die permanent geheizt haben:
aufwärmen des wassers von 15°C auf 23°C brauchte 11min *(chiller aus)*
herunterkühlen des wassers von 23 auf 15°C brauchte 17min *(chiller an)*


----------



## Winduser (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

WOW das hört sich echt ziemlich Schwer an.
darf ich fragen wie du das Wissen erworben hast?
hat es mit dem Beruf zu tun?


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

das wissen hab ich über einen längeren zeitraum erworben. alles fing damals mit dem umbau eines kühlschranks zu einem chiller an, als ich zivildienst gemacht habe 

und durch begeisterung an dem thema lernt man ständig dazu.

ich studiere BWL also was ganz anderes


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Gute Werte da oben, die maximalwerte wirst aber ersteinmal nicht testen, oder?


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

was heißt maximalwerte?
bei 500watt last kommt man beim dauerbetrieb der anlage auf eine wassertemperatur von 0 bis 1°C
der chiller ist für den plusbereich ausgelegt, also ins minus kommt man damit kaum. evtl bei wenig last.

habe nochmal einen test gemacht:
temperaturbereich geht diesesmal von 3°C bis 23°C

bei 500watt die permanent geheizt haben:
aufwärmen des wassers von 3°C auf 23°C brauchte 27min 30sek (chiller aus)
herunterkühlen des wassers von 23 auf 5°C brauchte 31min (chiller an)
herunterkühlen des wassers von 23 auf 3°C brauchte 39min (chiller an)

man sieht dass beim herunterkühlen und 500watt es am ende sehr langsam geht.

bei 250watt die permanent geheizt haben:
aufwärmen des wassers von 3°C auf 23°C brauchte 43min (chiller aus)
herunterkühlen des wassers von 23 auf 5°C brauchte 19min (chiller an)
herunterkühlen des wassers von 23 auf 3°C brauchte 22min (chiller an)


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Und, hast du das Teil schon in einem System (testweise) eingebaut, oder steht der frei rum? Mich würden Temperaturen der PC-Komponenten mit dieser Anlage nämlich mal interessieren 

Ob man damit 24/7 theoretisch über 1.75V vCore gehen kann usw. (Ich denke da eher nicht an i7, das wär ja krank^^)


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

temperatur von pc komponenten halte ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll. jeder sensor misst da anders.

was man aber machen könnte ist ein testlauf wo man die wassertemperatur nach der cpu misst. einmal normal mit luftgekühltem radiator und danach mit dem chiller wo man das wasser zb auf 12°C vorkühlt.


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Gut gemacht.
War bestimmt eine große Sauerei?


----------



## Patrickclouds (29. Januar 2010)

Heute habe ich die Elektro fertig gemacht. In der Elektrobox befindet sich neben Schalter und Temperaturregler noch eine Lüftersteuerung, die den Lüfter auf angenehme Lautstärke drosselt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab heute nochmal mit einer etwas stärkeren pumpe getestet.

bei 500watt last ist eine kühlmedientemperatur von -5°C möglich

hab dann nochmal weitere 250 watt über einen zweiten kreislauf mit einer kleinen eheim 300 an den vorratsbehälter gehängt. hatte leider keinen 11/8 schlauch mehr da. deswegen der zweite kreislauf mit 8/6 schlauch.
bei nun 750 watt hatte das kühlmedium eine temperatur von 4,5°C
wenn man das ganze in einen kreislauf hängt und dann die gesamte abwärme durch den wärmetauscher gekühlt wird, sollten noch das ein oder andere °C rauszuholen sein.


----------



## Iceman001 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Echt tolle Anlage. 
Kompliment!!


----------



## CoNtAcT (31. März 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Geniales Teil, mich würde interressieren was so ein chiller kostet.


----------



## Domowoi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Ich habe noch nicht so richtig verstanden wie das funktioniert. Wo ist der Unterschied zu einer Kaskade? bzw. wie funktioniert die?


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Ist er mitlerweile schon verschärbelt oder gehts noch weiter ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

mit einem chiller kühlst du das wasser von deiner wakü. bei der wakü wird das wasser normalerweise durch einen radiator auf temperaturen etwas über raumtemperatur gekühlt. der chiller ersetzt jetzt deinen radiator und du kannst das wasser auf eine temperatur deutlich unter raumtemperatur herunterkühlen.

unter einer kaskade im weiteren sinn versteht man die verschachtelung bzw kaskadierung mehrerer kühlkreisläufe. dabei wird eine einzige wärmequelle zb. der prozessor durch einen kalt werdenden kupferblock (dem verdampfer) gekühlt. im vergleich zu einem haushaltskühlschrank wäre der kupferblock die weiße spirale im inneren den kühlschranks die kalt wird.

im engeren sinn bezeichnet eine kaskade im bereich computerkühlung die verschachtelung von zwei getrennten kühlkreisläufen. dabei kühlt der eine kreislauf den anderen kühlkreislauf herunter, so dass in dem heruntergekühlten kreislauf kälter verflüssigte und verdampfende gase zum einsatz kommen können.
dies kannst du dir wie zwei kühlschränke vorstellen die man ineinander stellt. also ein großer und ein kleiner der in dem großen steht.
an der rückwand des kühlschranks ist eine schwarze spirale angebracht, der verflüssiger.
dieser wird bei dem großen kühlschrank von der raumluft gekühlt. dies ist unser erster kreislauf.
der verflüssiger der sich an der außenwand des kleinen kühlschranks befindet wird jetzt durch den kalten innenraum des kühlschranks zb. auf -25°C gekühlt. dadurch kann in dem kleinen kühlschrank ein gas verwendet werden, was bei einer umgebungstemperatur von -25°C verflüssigt werden kann. im inneren des kleinen kühlschranks verdampft das gas dann bei zb. -75°C.



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Ist er mitlerweile schon verschärbelt oder gehts noch weiter ?


ich versuch diese woche noch die wakü anschlüsse in den tank zu machen, dann wird isoliert.


----------



## Jared566 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel der insgesammt gekostet hat (ausgenommen arbeitsstunden )

Und wie laut der noch ist, wenn er arbeitet

Mfg Jared


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Schöne Arbeit 

Hätt ich doch nur mehr Geld


----------



## ernie (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

hey patrickclouds 
echt n geniales teil da 
du hattest vorher ja schon mal erwähnt, du hättest n chiller aus nem kühlschrank gebaut  genau das habe ich auch vor  kannst du mir n paar tipps geben oder n paar internetseite, damit ich mich son bissl einlesen kann und vllt den ein oder anderen tipp finde 

wäre es eig auch möglich den ganzen rechner mit dem ding kalt zu stellen? 
also CPU, GPU, board und sonst noch was ? 
wäre das dann so wie bei ner normalen wakü oder müsste mann die teile parallel kühlen?


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Der Chiller ist mal richtig genial. Ist einfacher als Dice, denn kann man immer benutzten wenn man lust hat. Man muss nur seine Hardware fertig machen dann kan es schon los gehen. Du hast richtig gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Der Chiller ist mal richtig genial. Ist einfacher als Dice, denn kann man immer benutzten wenn man lust hat. Man muss nur seine Hardware fertig machen dann kan es schon los gehen. Du hast richtig gute Arbeit geleistet.



Leider kühlt er nicht so tief runter wie Dice


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Das stimmt schon aber das reicht auch aus. Für so manche gute Ergäbnisse reicht das auf jeden fall aus.


----------



## >Peter< (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Wie laut ist er wenn er arbeitet?
Wie teuer waren die Materialien?
Wieviele Arbeitsstunden hast du investiert?


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

@ernie

einkhlschrank ist zu schwach für dein vorhaben. du solltest auf jedenfalll eine kühl gefrier kombi nehmen oder gleich einen gefrierschrank.
dann alles schön zerlegen und den verdampfer vorsichtig biegen, so dass er in einen wasserbehälter rein passt.
der wakükreislauf kann so bestehen bleiben. solltest nur auf ausreichend durchfluss achten und den radiator aus dem kreislauf nehmen.

@ jared 566 und peter
der chiller hat einen drehzahlregler verbaut, der den lüfer angenehm leise laufen lässt.
was ich letztendlich an geld rein gesteckt habe kann ich nicht mehr sagen. aber günstig ist das hobby nicht 

hier jetzt der fertige behälter mit den waküanschlüssen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (3. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Respekt, könnte ich mir selber einen bauen, würde ich es tun, aber für den Bereich unter null Grad!


----------



## Healrox (3. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Die Frage ist nicht, was das alles gekostet hat, die Frage ist, was du dafür haben willst, weil er ja eh verkauft werden soll.
An deiner Stelle, würde ich mir mal über eine Miniserie gedanken machen, bzw. Auftragsarbeiten, da dein System ja sehr viel Pflegeleichter und Alltagstauglicher ist, als unter-0-Chiller, Dice oder LH2 Systeme, auch wenn sie natürlich nicht sooooo leistungsfähig ist, wie letztere.

Leider is der Chiller größer, als mein ganzer Compi werden soll.
Würd mich trotzdem für den "Verkaufspreis" interssieren.


----------



## Patrickclouds (3. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

die anlage ist auf alle fälle sehr leistungsfähig.
für den minus bereich wird es eng mit 750-1000watt kälteleistung 

der stärkste kompressor von danfoss der sc serie (sc21cl) wird so auf -20 bis -25°C bei 750-1000watt kälteleistung kommen.
bei 500watt sollten gar -30 machbar sein.
aber ohne starke pumpe und ein auf durchfluss optimiertes setup wird das schwer die kälte auf die komponenten zu übertragen.

so ein plusbereich chiller ist schon deutlich komfortabler vom handling. man spart sich viel isolieraufwand und man geht kein risiko ein, dass sich kondenswasser bilden kann.

die größe der anlage kommt zum einen von dem großen vorratsbehälter und zum anderen vom großen verflüssiger, der es auf der anderen seite wiederrum ermöglicht den lüfter deutlich langsamer drehen zu lassen.


----------



## ernie (3. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

thx für den tipp  weiß jetzt gar nicht, ob das n einfacher küglschrank ist ider ne kombi
egal 
hab hier noch so ne dicke externe aquarienpumpe... eine von der art, die aussieht wien eimer 
unten drunter ist ja nur der filter und co... 
könnte doch den ganzen filterkram rauskramen, das wasser von unten nach oben durch den verdampfer fließen lassen und dann sofort zu cpu und den ganzen kram... 
hier skizze 
meinste, wäre soweit machbar ? will damit ja nit -30 grad machen  nur halt ne kleine waküoptimierung 
würde dann die kühler auf highflow optimieren , also 3/8" und co


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

wenn der kühlschrank stark genug ist, ist alles machbar.
wieviel abwärme hast du ungefähr die gekühlt werden muss?

machst einfach den verdampfer in einen behälter (gedämmte kühlbox oder ne selbstbau lösung).
und aus dem kalten wasser pumpste dann in den rechner rein.
wichtiger als alles andere ist die leistung der pumpe. 8mm innendurchmesser beim schlauch reichen völlig aus.


----------



## ernie (5. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

gut solchen 8 mm schlauch hab ich hier auch noch über 
das was du meinst ist eig genau das was ich dann auch mal ausprobieren werden  hab mal durchgerechnet, was da so an abwärem kommen würde... CPU + GraKa + board (geschätzt) währen dann so ca. 350 watt verlust... habs nur ganz grob überschlagen und auch gut was dazugerechnet als reserve 

wie gesagt... will keine -°rekorde knacken... nur n bissl basteln 

und falls ich die skizze wieder rausnehmen soll, da das hier ja eig auch son bissl als präsentationsthread fürn vekauf is, sag bescheid  mach ich dann sofort


----------



## Patrickclouds (6. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

350 watt ist für so nen kühlschrank schon ne ganze menge.
probieren kannst dus, aber ich denke das könnte zuviel sein.
mach am besten mal bilder von dem kühlschrank und vom typenschild des kompressors und kühlschrank. evtl in nem neuen topic.


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

behälter wurde fertig gedämmt und in den kreislauf integriert:


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Sieht doch richtig gut aus! Hast du ihn bereits mal getestet?


----------



## DerMalle (10. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

Schöner DLK. 

Bringen die die "Schnecken" bei der 8er DL was?


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. April 2010)

*AW: Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser*

750watt abwärme habe ich getestet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1491270-post23.html

sollte also genug power für 2 leistungsfähige grakas plus cpu haben.

der sc12 hat nen 6er hd anschluss. die spirale ist nicht nötig, da eh nichts vibriert.


----------

